# Breeding Pairs???????????????????



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Where would one look for beeding pairs of Piranhas, what would be the going rate for say Red Bellys how would you confirm that they are truely a breeding pair?


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

pics of the parents in the tank w/the eggs


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

depends on supply and demand for price of pair.I would let a pair go for 200$ but others might want more or less.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Fry said:


> depends on supply and demand for price of pair.I would let a pair go for 200$ but others might want more or less.


I understand thank you, do you know of any on the market no rush but if I could find a source I would jump on it?


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

bigshawn said:


> depends on supply and demand for price of pair.I would let a pair go for 200$ but others might want more or less.


I understand thank you, do you know of any on the market no rush but if I could find a source I would jump on it?
[/quote]
Just post a wanted ad in the classified section.Also add where you are located.I have 2 pairs I would sell,but I will not ship.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Fry said:


> depends on supply and demand for price of pair.I would let a pair go for 200$ but others might want more or less.


I understand thank you, do you know of any on the market no rush but if I could find a source I would jump on it?
[/quote]
Just post a wanted ad in the classified section.Also add where you are located.I have 2 pairs I would sell,but I will not ship.
[/quote]

You have a pm...........


----------

